# 10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2010)

*10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. April 2010)

*10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]*

Up the shut ****, you must! - das is geil


----------



## loOs-R (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 coole T-Shirts für den Frühling im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]*

ok also eigentlich find ich ja das grill em all scho witzich. 

aber! 
1. warum nicht im metallica style wenns scho darauf abzielt.

und noch viel schlimmer 2. ich bin thüringer und da wo leute herkommen die was vom braten (neudeutsch grillen) verstehen, sind grillzangen aufs schärfste verurteilt. sowas is für mädchen


----------

